# Introducing the 2006 Ben Pearson Stealth



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Announcing the winner of the 2006 Build Your Own Bow contest...the Ben Pearson Archery Stealth. Some features requested by customers and built into this bow:

parallel limb technology
Vib-X Vibration Dampening
frequency ridged performance riser
lockable pivoting limb pockets
Hurricane Category 5 Hybrid Cams
Vapor Trail VTX string and cables
angel wing grip
Bowjax silencing system
313 fps IBO
33 13" axle to axle

Here she is....


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks great!!!


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

That's definitely a winner!!!


----------



## Jay in Ks (Sep 21, 2004)

*I like it !!!*

Man that looks sweet!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

whats the weight ??

Looks good..................

liked the Pride,but always thought it needed a diet..about a pound less


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

Holy Moly that looks like a dream.....


I might need to start saving right now.....

wow


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*I think...*

I think I'm in LOVE or is that LUST for that bow!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

man the more i look at the bow the more i think that it could be the bow to put pearson on top with the big names in archery......

last year we made leaps and bounds... but this one could take the cake.....

I hope the big boys are ready for this......


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

great looking bow!!!!!!!!!!! have you guys noticed most the new bows are all looking almost the same. long risers, parrallel limbs, hybrid cams. it's getting hard to tell them apart.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

oggie2635 said:


> great looking bow!!!!!!!!!!! have you guys noticed most the new bows are all looking almost the same. long risers, parrallel limbs, hybrid cams. it's getting hard to tell them apart.



kinda like vehicles....all the trucks got three doors, then 4 doors, etc...all about the same time...few are coming out with hybrids also


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

*One Steath Too Many?*

Not all bows look like that, it's only if you like your cams on the end of the limbs that they appear similar. Stealth, is'nt that name taken already?


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Bringing it*

This needs to go to the top so everybody can tell how good these bows are!


----------



## jbird90 (Nov 10, 2003)

The only thing I like about that bow is the grip. Doesn't do anything for me. 
But thats just from looks, who knows how it shoots yet. But I like a longer ATA, and the brace height looks short.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

ATA is too short... why not go 39 - 40 in.


----------



## juano2001 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Sweet!*

All the features I like from Pearson in a paralel limb bow, should be a winner. I want one.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Sweet looking bow.

Anyone else notice the solid limbs?

Does Pearson or Mcpherson have anything else coming out this year?

Although I have never touched a Bishop, I REALLY like the looks of that bow.

I was thinking of selling a kidney to get one this year. Any takers?


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

SelectArchery,

Any idea what the selling price of the new bows are? Ballpark figures?


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 1, 2005)

*Nice*

Another nice bow that Ben Pearson has coming out. 



NICE


----------



## ibwhnt (Apr 3, 2003)

Yet another nice looking bow that anyone that has a draw length over 30" won't be able to shoot.


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thats an awesome bow, I hear its an unbelievable shooter. It will be $640 at Suggested retail from what I hear.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*grip*

how about this same bow with the bio grip?????????that would be sweet :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

sweeeetttttt


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

*stealth*

NO! NOOO!! NOOOOO!!!
There goes my slush fund account :mg: 

The wifes going to kill me! :teeth: 

Just what I've been waiting for!!


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks a lot like a Solid Limbed Edge. Same cams and brace height, Shorter more parallel limbs though. I hope this bow is as fast as the Edge. I like the solid limbs though. :shade:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> Thats an awesome bow, I hear its an unbelievable shooter. It will be $640 at Suggested retail from what I hear.


If thats the case, it qualifies to be with the top three.......well, price wise anyway!


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Looks AWESOME! 
My only gripe is with the 33" ata. I know hunters are a manufacturers bread and butter, but I'm tired of short bows. I'm thinking I'll sit out buying a new bow for a year or so in hopes that the trend will turn back towards the longer ata.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

ridgerunner said:


> Looks AWESOME!
> My only gripe is with the 33" ata. I know hunters are a manufacturers bread and butter, but I'm tired of short bows. I'm thinking I'll sit out buying a new bow for a year or so in hopes that the trend will turn back towards the longer ata.


Check out the 2006 Ben Pearson Pro Staff Series Generation II 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=236966 36 3/8" ata  :thumbs_up My new hunting bow... :thumbs_up


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 1, 2005)

*Ata*



ridgerunner said:


> Looks AWESOME!
> My only gripe is with the 33" ata. I know hunters are a manufacturers bread and butter, but I'm tired of short bows. I'm thinking I'll sit out buying a new bow for a year or so in hopes that the trend will turn back towards the longer ata.



They have another new bow called the Generation II that has a 36 or a 39.5 ATA for people who like longer axle to axle's.

The 36 with 13 1/2 inch limbs and hybrid cams woudl be a great hunting bow. 

2 Cam choices as well single or Hybrid cannot go wrong with that 

Great lineup they are going to have this yeat


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

YEAH JAVI!! and Scorpion!
I just saw it! now that is what I'm talkin about!!


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

great looking bow should be a great seller.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks, but no thanks. sure, it looks good and being a pearson it's gonna be a quality piece, but like most of pearson's lineup, it's too damn short! and d/ls only to 30"? Look, i know us longarms are a minority, but would it hurt to offer a few hybrid cams above 30"?


----------



## fmf (Jun 9, 2005)

vipper1967 said:


> how about this same bow with the bio grip?????????that would be sweet :thumbs_up



THAT is what I am hoping for too!!!! Didn't see any bio grips on their pro line either, I sure hope they haven't dropped that idea.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Check out the 2006 Ben Pearson Pro Staff Series Generation II
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=236966 36 3/8" ata  :thumbs_up My new hunting bow... :thumbs_up


Yes but it doesn't have pararel limbs like the Stealth.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

monty53 said:


> Yes but it doesn't have pararel limbs like the Stealth.


Not sure I fully understand the usefullness of parallel limbs on a long A2A bow... and I'm no fan of the parallel limb anyway.... For those who are, I salute you.... :thumbs_up


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

This bow is at 313 fps, so it's just a tad faster than the Edge. The riser is very different though. They tried to put the same angle for parallel limbs on an edge and it came out to a 27" axle to axle bow. Not what customers were requesting, so they built a totally new riser for this bow.

The weight is going to be around 4 pounds. The weight is due to the lack of cookie-cutter cutouts on the riser. With the frequency ridges, some of the weight that is normally taken out for the cookie cutter look stays with the bow. 

The bow has the hurricane category 5 hybrid cams with bearings. Last year's hybrid cam had bushings.

Again, bow comes with the lifetime guarantee and less than 1% failure rate on limbs - one of the best in the industry.


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

Good Deal!!! Jim I got a Project for you in the Pearson forum.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*stealth*

Look Out Switchback !!!! Here comes a contender for the title !!!
Awsome looking bow !!!!


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

MasterYoda said:


> ATA is too short... why not go 39 - 40 in.




this is a bow designed by the customer.....


there is a 39+'' bow, its the genration 2........


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

selectarchery said:



> This bow is at 313 fps, so it's just a tad faster than the Edge. The riser is very different though. They tried to put the same angle for parallel limbs on an edge and it came out to a 27" axle to axle bow. Not what customers were requesting, so they built a totally new riser for this bow.
> 
> The weight is going to be around 4 pounds. The weight is due to the lack of cookie-cutter cutouts on the riser. With the frequency ridges, some of the weight that is normally taken out for the cookie cutter look stays with the bow.
> 
> ...



now if it is 4lbs or *preferably less*..I might just have to get me one..That is one nice looking bow !!


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

Very nice looking bow, I was a huge Pearson fan yeasr ago & these new bows make me want to go back to Pearson. Very nice.


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

What does it weigh???


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

Selectarchery said the bow is going to weigh around 4 pounds. Long ata shooters/draw shooters I am sure there will be something in the lineup for you guys too so just be patient.


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

RedX - you are correct. The correct draw lengths on the Generation II actually goes up to 32"


----------



## JJ77 (Aug 29, 2005)

*uh-oh*

If this thing shoots as sweet as it looks, then my Venom may be on the way out. Man does it look nice, can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## WYBowhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Does anyone know what the mass weight will be for the new bows????


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

WYBowhunter said:


> Does anyone know what the mass weight will be for the new bows????


They'll be around 4#


----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Why do every bowtypes look like bowtech  i dont think it's not orginal anymore


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Target color*

Will the Stealth have a target color option?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

TTT

Stealth in : target colors  

well, at least do consider : STEALTH BLACK


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Stealth color*

d-x I agree!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## ldfalks (Mar 14, 2003)

ldfalks said:


> Looks a lot like a Solid Limbed Edge. Same cams and brace height, Shorter more parallel limbs though. I hope this bow is as fast as the Edge. I like the solid limbs though. :shade:


OK, so I misspoke myself. It's not a solid limb edge. The solid limb edge is called the Legend...

Thank to Bill Harris and Roger from the Prarson plant for calling my attention to this...


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

I love that thing that will probably be my next bow ill have to wait 3-4 years though


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Can't wait for the Stealth and the Gen2 to get downunder :teeth:


----------

